# Outback Manuals



## gone campin

Stupid me.







I asked Keystone for an updated manual for MY OUTBACK. You would have thought I asked for a million dollars. The manual that came with my 2006 Outback Sydney Edition 31 RQS was updated in September 2004. I asked for a manual for my Outback Sydney and was told I had the most updated manual. How can I have an updated manual for my TT when I doubt it was past the paper stage in planning when the manual was updated 09/2004. I could not get the guy to understand the manual has no information in it for my TT. He said there is no way Keystone can keep the manuals for specific models so they only have a manual. 
Isn't that like having one owners manual for multiple years of a car model even though significant changes have been made? Has anyone else had a problem with not enough information in the manual for your trailer or again am I just spoiled from my last trailer's manual. It had pictures of all of the systems, freshwater, sewage, grey water etc. Had a troubleshooting section. Showed pictures and step by step how to winterize, dewinterize, how the appliances worked etc. I referred to the manual alot because of the information it contained. 
Why should we be made to think we should not have one with our Outbacks. The guy even admitted there were differences between the Outback and the Sydney Editions. I think he told me he would look into it further just to get me off the phone. 
Anyone else have this issue?

Linda


----------



## 7heaven

I wasn't too impressed with the manual; this site is my virtual manual!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I think accepted practice in the industry. A cover all manual and then they throw the sheets from the accesories in with it. My Dutchman was the same way.

John


----------



## gone campin

7heaven said:


> I wasn't too impressed with the manual; this site is my virtual manual!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90764[/snapback]​


I agee about this site. If it wasn't for a lot of things I learned from you guys I would have really been upset and more surprised more than I was. But you all can't be with me when I need you. PC stays at home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Not to sure about how old my manual is as its in the trailer, which is in storage.

Can't believe they sent you a 04 manual for a 06 trailer.


----------



## W4DRR

They have generic manuals available on-line for download at the Keystone website. They are pretty general in nature as they cover all the Keystone trailers, but it is better than nothing.

Bob


----------



## gone campin

W4DRR said:


> They have generic manuals available on-line for download at the Keystone website. They are pretty general in nature as they cover all the Keystone trailers, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]90775[/snapback]​


The generic one is the one they sent with my trailer with the last update being September 2004. I will print out the on-line manual to be sure I have up to date information as it was updated September 2005. 
I do not understand how they can consider having one manual for ALL their trailers as being acceptable.







That would be like Chevy, Dodge or Ford having one manual for all their cars and trucks. 
The least they could do is supply owners with the schematics for the major systems-plumbing, electricity etc. 
Every time I ask Keystone about something I get the same answer "We haven't heard about this being an issue before". I cannot believe I am the only customer to complain or question about things.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not to sure about how old my manual is as its in the trailer, which is in storage.
> 
> Can't believe they sent you a 04 manual for a 06 trailer.
> [snapback]90774[/snapback]​


Yep! Seems pretty crazy doesn't it?


----------



## 7heaven

Well, I remember my Chilton repair manual for my 1973 Ford Pinto covered several years of the same car.....







...those were the days....


----------



## Scrib

September '04 for me







and the section on 5th wheel towing is invaluable.


----------



## Moosegut

The manual stinks. I too was spoiled by my old TT's manual. Had schematic layouts for water lines, gas and electrical - they weren't exact but you got a real good sense of where everything lay. Keystone could easily run a generic manual with pics and schematics for each of the different models in the same book. Even washing machine manuals do that. Ever see one with pics of model 642 on page 27 and model 648 on page 28 - all common stuff throughout the rest of the manual? Keystone could do the same.


----------



## Thor

Outbackers.com

Best info you will ever get.









Thor


----------



## W4DRR

It is my belief the reason they don't supply detailed diagrams, schematics, etc. is because these trailers are built from hand sketches, notes, marked-up drawings, and the such...possibly even sketches on napkins. They are simply not up-to-snuff for public viewing. To do that, they would have to employ several Draftsmen, Tech Writers, Mechanical Engineers, and an Electrical Engineer or two, just to stay on top of the documentation.
As it is, they just have poor ol' Gilligan to keep everything ship-shape, and he is just one guy.









Bob









_"Hey Skipper! Can I use the Auto-Cad program now and diagram those black and gray handles?"_
_"No, Little Buddy, you just keep helping the Professor design a new Outback CD Player out of Coconuts."_


----------



## h2oman

Acouple of weeks ago when I went it was in the teens every night. Just unhooked city connection in the evening and made sure fresh tank was full. No probs at all. Have a blast.


----------

